# IStick Pico coils



## Jarred

Hi everyone, 
So recently I purchased an IStick Pico (black looks rad) 
So far I'm very impressed with the the clouds. I wanted to find out, if there are any other coils I can use to enhance the flavour? Got the stock 0.3 and 0.5 coils that came with the mod. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## PsyCLown

I believe the 0.3 ohm coil is the better one for the Melo 3 tank between the two you get stock with it.

However cCell make 0.9ohm ceramic coils which work in the Melo 3 tank and those are the shizz nizz when it comes to flavour in the Melo 3 
So try source some of those, however be warned that there was a bad batch in South Africa - I think SirVape have a new batch of good coils. Not sure if anyone else has as well...


----------



## Jarred

PsyCLown said:


> I believe the 0.3 ohm coil is the better one for the Melo 3 tank between the two you get stock with it.
> 
> However cCell make 0.9ohm ceramic coils which work in the Melo 3 tank and those are the shizz nizz when it comes to flavour in the Melo 3
> So try source some of those, however be warned that there was a bad batch in South Africa - I think SirVape have a new batch of good coils. Not sure if anyone else has as well...


What are your experiences with the flavour from the 0.3 coils. Maybe I just got a dud? That's great, my fiance uses a vaperesso target. So I'll try out her coils in the mod


----------



## Andre

Sir Vape also now has the 0.6 ohm cCell coils, which will work in the Melo. You could also get the ECR rebuildable head and build your own coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

Jarred said:


> What are your experiences with the flavour from the 0.3 coils. Maybe I just got a dud? That's great, my fiance uses a vaperesso target. So I'll try out her coils in the mod



I am not much of a tank guy, I do not actually even own the Melo 3 mini tank.
My friend however does and the 0.3 ohm coil in the Melo 3 tank is alright, better flavour than I get with the iJust 2 tank.
I still much prefer my drippers as there is just more flavour but the Melo 3 is certainly not bad.

Perhaps give the Ceramic coils a try, I am waiting for my friend to pick up some ceramic coils for his Melo 3 - I am really keen to give them a go


----------



## Rob Fisher

The best coil on the planet right now is the 0.6Ω Vaporesso ceramic cCell... and it will fit the Melo III (Mini and 4ml).
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86

Really keen to try the 0.6 coils @Rob Fisher just curious what wattage are you vaping them at ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

moolies86 said:


> Really keen to try the 0.6 coils @Rob Fisher just curious what wattage are you vaping them at ?



30 Watts on the dot!


----------



## Jarred

PsyCLown said:


> I am not much of a tank guy, I do not actually even own the Melo 3 mini tank.
> My friend however does and the 0.3 ohm coil in the Melo 3 tank is alright, better flavour than I get with the iJust 2 tank.
> I still much prefer my drippers as there is just more flavour but the Melo 3 is certainly not bad.
> 
> Perhaps give the Ceramic coils a try, I am waiting for my friend to pick up some ceramic coils for his Melo 3 - I am really keen to give them a go


Eventually I would like to upgrade to drippers. I don't have any experience with RBAs. So it's going to be very interesting for me. 
I'll try out the ceramic coils and report back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

Jarred said:


> Eventually I would like to upgrade to drippers. I don't have any experience with RBAs. So it's going to be very interesting for me.
> I'll try out the ceramic coils and report back.


Yea, give them a go and let us know. 

I think it's easier to build on a dripper than an RTA which is probably easier than an RBA (the rebuildable coils you get for certain tanks which can take normal store bought coils).  

Everyone has to start somewhere, building isn't too hard once you get the hang of it. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jarred

Rob Fisher said:


> The best coil on the planet right now is the 0.6Ω Vaporesso ceramic cCell... and it will fit the Melo III (Mini and 4ml).
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic


Going to definitely order ASAP! I quite enjoy ceramic. Previously had a evic vtc mini with a uwell crown. The flavour on that setup was absolutely incredible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jarred

PsyCLown said:


> Yea, give them a go and let us know.
> 
> I think it's easier to build on a dripper than an RTA which is probably easier than an RBA (the rebuildable coils you get for certain tanks which can take normal store bought coils).
> 
> Everyone has to start somewhere, building isn't too hard once you get the hang of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Going to browse online and check out different drippers now. Saved so much already from quitting the stinkies.. So might spoil myself

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moolies86

Rob Fisher said:


> 30 Watts on the dot!



Have you pushed them up yet ?just curious because I use the target tank with 0.9 Ccels and still using the o.3 coil on my melo 3 tank,I love the flavour on the ccels but enjoy the kick from higher wattage,I see sir Vape states that the 0.6 is good for 40-75w ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

moolies86 said:


> Have you pushed them up yet ?just curious because I use the target tank with 0.9 Ccels and still using the o.3 coil on my melo 3 coil,I love the flavour on the ccels but enjoy the kick from higher wattage,I see sir Vape states that the 0.6 is good for 40-75w ?



With my ADV XXX 30 watts is perfect... just pushed CID to 40 watts and still good... bumped it up to 50 watts and still works fine... but still like the vape at 30.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

Th


Rob Fisher said:


> With my ADV XXX 30 watts is perfect... just pushed CID to 40 watts and still good... bumped it up to 50 watts and still works fine... but still like the vape at 30.


thank you uncle @Rob Fisher currently vaping xxx at 30w myself and its a winner,I enjoy Debbie does donuts as well and switch between the two through out the day,my target tank only knows xxx tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

I'm ready to chuck theses ceramic coils.
Got the 0.6 Ccell in a melo3 mini. Burnt the first coil. Soaked the second overnight and not getting much flavour, looks like it's air locking. They're expensive (R380) and I'm having no joy from them, thinking of going back to reg coil.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## shabs

I've been having the same problem, switched back to regular 0.3 coils


----------



## ddk1979

The Pico kit comes standard with 0.3ohm and 0.5ohm coils.
Anyone know whether they kanthal or SS ?

.


----------



## Strontium

Kan


ddk1979 said:


> The Pico kit comes standard with 0.3ohm and 0.5ohm coils.
> Anyone know whether they kanthal or SS ?
> 
> .



Kanthal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Strontium said:


> Kanthal




Thanks @Strontium , I was wondering why it keeps jumping back to VW mode 

.


----------



## RichJB

I've had no problem with my cCell in a Melo2. To take Spydro's joke about airlock being a uniquely Saffie phenomenon further, I think it's mainly a coastal thing. Joburg is high enough that you don't get airlocks. So rather than giving up on cCells, there's a much easier solution: just move to Joburg. 

Seriously, though, I don't know how long these things last. I've had mine in the tank for ages but I hardly ever vape it. I'm not crazy about the Melo2 as I can't build on it. So I designated it a palate-cleanser tank. I filled it with plain Spearmint. If I'm trying out a new flavour or feel jaded by vaping too much of a particular flavour, I pop the Melo2 onto a mod and take a few toots of Spearmint to reset my taste buds as it were. It seems to work very well in that mode but, at the rate I'm vaping it, this cCell will probably last a year, heh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Strontium said:


> I'm ready to chuck theses ceramic coils.
> Got the 0.6 Ccell in a melo3 mini. Burnt the first coil. Soaked the second overnight and not getting much flavour, looks like it's air locking. They're expensive (R380) and I'm having no joy from them, thinking of going back to reg coil.



@Strontium - am really sprry to hear about your troubles with these coils.
As we discussed in PM, i have the same coils (which i got from Sir Vape a few weeks ago) and they are working fine. Dont have airlocks either. Really feel bad for vapers such as yourself that have problems with commercial coils and where its challenging to know what the fault is. 

Problematic commercial coils is an issue that has been around since I started vaping. Some coils seem to be more consistently bad or good than others but it is a frustrating thing.

I suppose thats why myself and many others here have resorted to rebuildables for a large part of our vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Silver said:


> @Strontium - am really sprry to hear about your troubles with these coils.
> As we discussed in PM, i have the same coils (which i got from Sir Vape a few weeks ago) and they are working fine. Dont have airlocks either. Really feel bad for vapers such as yourself that have problems with commercial coils and where its challenging to know what the fault is.
> 
> Problematic commercial coils is an issue that has been around since I started vaping. Some coils seem to be more consistently bad or good than others but it is a frustrating thing.
> 
> I suppose thats why myself and many others here have resorted to rebuildables for a large part of our vaping.


@Silver i would love to go that route but I have less than zero knowledge on rebuilds lol


----------



## Slick

Hey guys,im using 0.6 ccell with melo3 mini and now and then I also have the airlock issue or burnt taste,so I just loosen the top cap a little and puff on it and it goes away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Slick said:


> Hey guys,im using 0.6 ccell with melo3 mini and now and then I also have the airlock issue or burnt taste,so I just loosen the top cap a little and puff on it and it goes away



Agreed. Airlock.
I use the 0.5 cCell in my Vaporesso Target Pro and I luckily do not have any airlock issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beethoven

You're lucky. Ive mothballed mine because of the constant issues. It will work ok for a week and then start leaking.


----------



## Waine

Just a slight angle -- this is one of the reasons I am moving away from coils. I mainly use my RDA's and RTA's. My coil attys are just standing. Except when I am out at a social. I had the worst luck with the "I just 2" tank and coils. The price of two or three coils gets me a roll of wire which I can have so much fun building my own coils with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

Strontium said:


> I'm ready to chuck theses ceramic coils.
> Got the 0.6 Ccell in a melo3 mini. Burnt the first coil. Soaked the second overnight and not getting much flavour, looks like it's air locking. They're expensive (R380) and I'm having no joy from them, thinking of going back to reg coil.



*UPDATE
*
I took the coil out, put it in a bag and went to the 0.5 stock coil that the Melo came with. It was an improvement but tasted "dry" when I unscrewed the top cap I noticed that the fill holes didn't line up as they did when I first got the tank. Using a pair of needle nosed pliers, I put a tip in each fill slot and gently twisted tip it lined up. This made the holes inside the tank line up better with the holes in the coil, it made a huge difference to the Vape flavour. 
If it worked for that, maybe it would help with the ceramic coil?
So this morning I have replaced the 0.6 Ccell ceramic coil, the juice holes line up much better, there doesn't seem to be any airlock as yet and the flavour is better, but still a little dry. I will keep using for the day and give feedback later.

It's a long shot but maybe it fixed the issue and if so might help others.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper

Strontium said:


> *UPDATE
> *
> I took the coil out, put it in a bag and went to the 0.5 stock coil that the Melo came with. It was an improvement but tasted "dry" when I unscrewed the top cap I noticed that the fill holes didn't line up as they did when I first got the tank. Using a pair of needle nosed pliers, I put a tip in each fill slot and gently twisted tip it lined up. This made the holes inside the tank line up better with the holes in the coil, it made a huge difference to the Vape flavour.
> If it worked for that, maybe it would help with the ceramic coil?
> So this morning I have replaced the 0.6 Ccell ceramic coil, the juice holes line up much better, there doesn't seem to be any airlock as yet and the flavour is better, but still a little dry. I will keep using for the day and give feedback later.
> 
> It's a long shot but maybe it fixed the issue and if so might help others.



Thanks for this. Lets hope this works.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Strontium

shabs said:


> I've been having the same problem, switched back to regular 0.3 coils


@shabs where did you get the 0.3 coils from?


----------



## Spydro

To my thinking it's not the cCell tanks because the same issues have been in different tanks from different MFG's.

Unfortunately the dud cCells/tank airlock issues has been a pretty common problem for a lot of folks in SA. Luckily for me they showed up very early with brother Rob as I was starting to buy 10 tanks that use cCell's. So I didn't use the coils that came with the tanks. I bought a bunch of boxes of .9Ω cCells from a vendor here in the US and used them instead. I had no dud cCells, no tank airlock issues and each of the few cCells used lasted for endless refill's until I took the last of those tanks out of service recently.


----------



## shabs

Strontium said:


> @shabs where did you get the 0.3 coils from?


Sorry for late reply
Got one yesterday from sir vape


----------

